# 5 teams "interested" in Tarpley, we aren't one of them.



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Link 



> So many of the Roy Tarpley rumors that have surfaced in recent years have such a dark tone that one NBA exec recently told us, *"I'm pleasantly surprised to hear he's even alive.''* But this Roy Tarpley rumor -- talk of the former Mavs star making a comeback to the NBA -- is more than just gossip, sources tell DallasBasketball.com, noting that at least five NBA teams have responded to his stated interest in returning to basketball by doing background checks on the troubled big man.


That bolded statement is a slight exageration(sp), but that's pretty much my thoughts on him. I think those five teams inquiring about him are probably doing a rather routine vague checkup of possible "veterans" to pick up for the stretch and playoffs. I'd be very surprised to see him on an NBA court anytime soon.



> Want an indication of disinterest from the Mavs, Tarpley's employer until December 1995 NBA? We get it from owner Mark Cuban, who politely tells DB.com, "We wish Roy well in his pursuits.''


That sums it up from out standpoint, IMO.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm not sure about the choice here, Tarpley has history with the Mavericks and what harm could he do? We could sign him for a small contract and he could contribute, look what the Wolves did with Eddie Griffin

Then again, not all cases would turn out like that. He could start complaining and ruining our chemistry.....but Avery seems like the guy who wouldn't put up with that, whether it be from Dirk or Tarpley

Hm.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I agree with Theo. Why completely dismiss Tarpley as an option? I doubt Tarpley has much left but I would at least like us to see what he has before declaring no interest.

I could see the Mavs saying I want nothing to do with this guy if the ownership was still Carter or Perot. Tarpley screwed them so badly that I think they would never give him a chance. But Cuban has no history with Tarpley so why not at least look at the guy.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Why dismiss him? When I suggested Dale Davis, a guy who's played basketball in the last 8 years, the consensus here was that at that point we'd have too many men in the post.You're telling me you'd rather have Tarpley than Davis? 

Granted Tarpley had some perimeter skills, but he hasn't been on a court in so long, it's just not worth it for us. I'm not worried about him offcourt, he knows he better not even look at anyone funny or he's gone immediately. I don't think he can play anymore.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Theo, I agree with your point about being able to sign him cheap and maybe getting a huge reward, but comparing it to Eddie Griffin is kind of off-base. Griffin is just 23 years old (seems like he should be way older), and is just reaching his potential that made him a lottery pick in 2001. Tarplay is 40 years old, and never reached his potential, and never will. I would compare someone signing Tarplay to Shaq's teammate @ LSU...he came back into the league after a long hiatus, I can't remember his name though.

I give this deal a big no...what more does Roy Tarplay have to offer than any other free agent big man around the league? *


----------

